# Best La Boheme CD



## yonzim

Hi eveyone,

i'm new here, and for the bigining i would like to have your advice for the best La Boheme CD recording you know.


----------



## jhar26

welcome :tiphat:

Most will agree that this is 'the one'


----------



## itywltmt

The one I own is a 1951 performance:









Renata Tebaldi (Mimì), Giacinto Prandelli (Rodolfo), Orchestra dell'Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Roma/Alberto Erede 
Details: http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2003/Jun03/BohemeTebaldiEredeNaxos.htm


----------



## Itullian

I hate La Boheme, but, if I have to listen to it it's Beechams EMI. glorious singing, conducting.

On to Mozart, Vivaldi, Wagner, Handel, Gluck, Rameau .................


----------



## GoneBaroque

Must agree with Itullian on the Beecham, although I am not a big Puccini fan I feel that recording has never been surpassed.


----------



## Itullian

Freni, Gedda, Schippers comes close.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

1st place) de los Angeles/ Bjorling 
2nd place) Tebaldi/Bergonzi

both Freni recordings are excellent, but something is missing for me


----------



## annie

freni/karajan


----------



## deeslexia

Any of the above !
I have the following Lp sets , all available on CD

Beecham glorious singing OK mono sound [ though my faux stereo sound good on headphones 1956 
Erede / Tebaldi vocally magical , ancient mono sound 1951 
Karajan- excellent singing , great sound but not quite together for me .
Schippers - similar to the Karajan .

Best all-rounder - Beecham .
Best ' modern ' recording [ 1973 ? ] Karajan .

There is a reasonable later Tebaldi set in stereo with Tullio Seraphim where she is somewhat older , which I also enjoy - 1959 ?


----------



## moody

The two best ever Rudolfos were Beniamino Gigli and Ferruccio Tagliavini. Gigli's 1938 recording (date of my birth-no wonder he sang so well !) is to be found on Naxos for peanuts His Mimi is Licia Albenese and the La scala forces supply backup.If not allowed in some countries I'm sure it can be found on other labels. Tagliavini's 1951 effort is on Preiser with the Turin Radio chorus and orchestra. Another important recording is by Puccini's long time associate and first interpreter Arturo Toscanini, this performance was a live radio broadcast with Jan Peerce and Albanese once again. It is available on CD from a number of labels If these are all too much sound-wise go for the Beecham,better still get them all it won't cost very much.


----------

